# ANOTHER NPC item?!



## Animecafe102 (Jun 11, 2018)

Ok so I collect the NOC furniture items (the ones that make it so NPCS can chill in your campsite like the nook chair) and I currently have every single one (including k.k.'s guitar although it doesn't make him come to the campsite since the chair already does that) except the newest one which is the digby one! I JUST got the Brewster one because I had to earn the leaf tickets to get it, I try to buy as little tickets as I can because I'm broke lol, but I was planning to finally buy some more fortune cookies, I wanted to get as much of the marshal and Rosie ones I could before they're gone, I've gotten some from the occasions where they've been available as my bell purchases but I still need to buy some for leaf tickets if I want ANY chance of getting the big stuff! But now I gotta save for the digby item, digby is one of my favorite NPCs so I can't just skip it, also my collection TTATT but it's so soon like can they give use 5 minutes before putting out another one?TTATT


----------



## Bcat (Jun 11, 2018)

Lol I feel you. They tend to have a pattern of releasing new npc furniture when the old one goes away, so I was expecting this. 
What pisses me off is how they raised the price 100 LT from the initial npc furniture and continue to make all the best items cost LT. 

It sucks bro.


----------



## Animecafe102 (Jun 11, 2018)

Bcat said:


> Lol I feel you. They tend to have a pattern of releasing new npc furniture when the old one goes away, so I was expecting this.
> What pisses me off is how they raised the price 100 LT from the initial npc furniture and continue to make all the best items cost LT.
> 
> It sucks bro.


Yeah it's starting to be a bit much with the leaf tickets at this point and I mean yeah you can earn a few for free but it's not much and you almost for sure will have to buy some if you wanna get the npc items before they're gone it's getting ridiculous at this point


----------



## J087 (Jun 12, 2018)

I kinda wanna say "You had it coming". 

And with "you" I mean everyone who's buying these NPC items.
Why would Nintendo stop making NPC items if everyone is fond of them?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 12, 2018)

Yeah they want $$ so bad I'm not shocked anymore


----------



## arbra (Jun 12, 2018)

What irks me is that only one is active at a time.  Why can't they all be active if you put them out? Especially since they are so expensive!!!  This might be the first NPC item that I do not get, oh well, I guess I need to start steeling myself - first the cookies, now this


----------



## Tikikata (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm screaming because I have been unable to purchase Leaf Tickets for TWO WEEKS. I still haven't gotten the Brewster item and I desperately want it because he's one of my all-time favorite characters in the game. I probably won't be getting him at all at this rate...


----------



## Animecafe102 (Jun 20, 2018)

J087 said:


> I kinda wanna say "You had it coming".
> 
> And with "you" I mean everyone who's buying these NPC items.
> Why would Nintendo stop making NPC items if everyone is fond of them?


Sorry I forgot about this thread lol! But I mean yeah that's true and I get that, in fact I love the NPC items, but they are releasing them way too quickly, like as soon as one is done another is out and leaf tickets are expensive for payed for currency, the amount you get for the amount you pay isn't as high as other gams so it's hard to buy currency and you earn very little just from playing, so it's like after I finally get enough for one and buy it, another comes out and it's frustrating because they also release leaf ticket only event items at the same time so it's hard to buy everything and really ends up being impossible. And then there's fortune cookies, I love that you CAN get special ones for bells only, but it's not nearly enough to get all the items, and bell cookies don't count for the stamps. I was hoping to focus on the fortune cookies but then they released the digby item and the event started so it's kinda hard. I really wanted the rest of the marshal and Rosie stuff but was forced to miss out, now I'm trying for the Whitney stuff. It's just too many things that cost leaf tickets at once. I wish they'd spread it out ya know? I don't want them to stop releasing NPC items though because I collect them after all lol! They also barely give enough to finish one event before another starts (some events are easy, but the gardening ones are usually hard to finish, although they have made them MUCH easier lol) they literally had two events going on at once before with he Mario one and one of the gardening ones which I can't quite remember which it was lol. It's just I guess my problem is it's too rushed. Like they're too desperate to make money from the game so they pushing too much out at once, and a big thing in animal crossing tends to be filling out your catalog and collecting like that's the goal for many players, so it makes it very frustrating if that makes sense. This isn't all directed at what you said, this is also stuff I just wanted to talk about to everyone in general so sorry it's long haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

Something I doubt they'll add but wish they would is the ability to sell for leaf tickets, I often rely on selling stuff to earn premium currency on games, because I'm pretty good at collecting lol! On new leaf I made most of my bells from selling to other players, but even making bells with selling to other players is limited in this game haha. On games like flight rising and lioden I earn he premium currency from selling, only some of it do I buy myself. Granted those are websites and are somewhat different, it'd be nice if I could do that in this game haha! I also wish it was possible to trade items, the amount of extra stuff from events would be great for trading with people who missed the events, I kinda doubt they'll add trading but I hope and pray they will because trading is something I really enjoy. Also it promotes a more interactive environment and communication between players which is part of what animal crossing has always been great with! So I really hope we get to have trading but I won't get my hopes up lol


----------

